# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Новости >  Празднование Гита Джаянти

## Вишну-рата дас

В этом году великий праздник Гита-джаянти будет отмечаться в Москве 4-го и 5-го декабря. В Гита-джаянти отмечается годовщина того дня, когда Господь Шри Кришна поведал «Бхагавад-гиту» Своему дорогому преданному Арджуне, стоя между армиями Куру и Пандавов на Курукшетре.



Это место сохранилось до наших дней, и каждый год в этот день многочисленные паломники приходят на Курукшетру и читают Бхагавад-гиту с раннего утра до утра следующего дня.

Сейчас на этом месте, ныне известном как Джйотисар-тиртха, установлены изваяния Партхасаратхи, Кришны в образе колесничего, и Арджуны. Обитатели ашрама, ухаживающего за этим святилищем, говорят, что дерево, которое растет рядом с ним, потомок того самого дерева, под которым была рассказана Бхагавад-гита. Вайшнавы предлагают арати «Бхагават-гите» и Кришне с Арджуной на колеснице, предлагают светильники озеру Брахмы (Брахма-саровар), декламируют шлоки и объясняют значение «Бхагавад-гиты».

Преданные, у которых нет возможности посетить Джйотисар, могут отметить это событие иначе. Можно вспоминать о том, как Кришна рассказал «Бхагавад-гиту», читать «Гиту» вслух, предлая подношение огню после чтения каждого стиха или главы, обсуждать темы этого философского произведения в обществе преданных. Также в этот день благоприятно распространять или дарить «Бхагавад-гиту».

4-го декабря, в воскресенье, в 11 часов вайшнавы московской общины традиционно соберутся в храме Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты, чтобы читать Бхагавад-гиту перед священным огнем во время маха-ягьи. Во время ягьи можно будет приобрести Бхагавад-гиту по сниженной цене и на следующий день, уже в сам Гита-джаянти подарить своим друзьям. Также 5-го декабря в 17.00 еще одна маха-ягья пройдет в клубе «Таттва» на м. Павелецкая ул. Летниковская, д.6а http://www.yogatattva.ru/

О благословениях, которые дает эта маха-ягья можно почитать тут: http://dayalnitay.ru/index.php?optio...8-24&Itemid=58

Фотографии Гита-джаянти прошлых лет: http://foto.mail.ru/mail/vishnurata/331

Приходите сами и приглашайте своих друзей!

----------

